# Advice needed



## jmk1991 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi guys. I’m new to this forum and would really like you experienced v owners help.

After doing lots of research on the breed we have both decided that this is the dog for us. We go hiking every weekend and tend to go on long walks after work, so an active breed is what we need. We also take holidays throughout the year to go on hikes and long walks, as we are both teachers so we are off work 13 weeks off the year.

However, here’s the problem. Ideally we wanted to take our V puppy home at the beginning of the summer holidays (so we have 6 weeks with it 24/7) however that would mean we couldn’t walk the puppy and spend time walking it in the summer hols until it’s had both injections and at that point will be September. We are in touch with a breeder and we have the opportunity to take a V pup home at the beginning of May. My question is, is this too early? As during the day me and my girlfriend will be working. We will walk the V in the morning for 45mins-1 hour, however at this stage it won’t be walking, just socialising. My mum has two dogs and so does my sister so there will be plenty of opportunities to socialise the dog, however my worry is during the day time during them early stages when we are both at work. Once we get to july we will be ok as we both have 6 weeks off and my girlfriend will be going part time after that. Just the first couple of months I’m worrying about. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

I see this post is from a month ago. Not sure if you have decided yet or not. When we got our boy I was working full time and my husband too. It was challenging but we made it work by having someone let him out to potty mid day and I was also able to come home on my lunch break. He was already used to a crate from the breeders so he was okay with that. We also had his crate within a "indoor fenced" area so he could have a little stretch room and a pee pad down. Its definitely doable, just have to find creative ways to work around it. Sounds like you will definitely keep your pup well exercised!


----------

